# Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

Petri
Wollte mir zweimal die Penn Surfmaster 750 kaufen.
 Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht und kann mir diese mitteilen ?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## kerasounta (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Petri
> Wollte mir zweimal die Penn Surfmaster 750 kaufen.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht und kann mir diese mitteilen ?
> Danke und Gruß



habe mir auch eine gezogen,

aber geworfen leider noch nicht, ich denke die sind zwar vom Kern kleiner machen aber nen guten Eindruck von der Quali her...

vielleicht wärst du mit der penn 850 noch besser beraten, überlege auch schon die größere zu holen..

Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Hallo Habe die auch nicht in der Hand gehabt,kannst du die Größe 750  vielleicht mit einer Shimano Rolle vergleichen.Oder mit einer der Penn`s Atlantis.Von Preis her unschlagbar(59,99€)
Gruß


----------



## kerasounta (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo Habe die auch nicht in der Hand gehabt,kannst du die Größe 750  vielleicht mit einer Shimano Rolle vergleichen.Oder mit einer der Penn`s Atlantis.Von Preis her unschlagbar(59,99€)
> Gruß



Der Preis ist sehr gut!

Der Kern ist ungefähr so groß wie bei einer ultegra xsb 5500.... also eher kleiner für ne Brandungsrolle,

aber insgesamt ist es für den Preis ne gute rolle und hat sich wohl schon seit Jahren bewährt..

da gibt es viele Brandungsrollen in der Größe die das doppelte kosten und nicht zwingend besser sind...

habe mir noch die Ryobi Proskyer Pro gekauft zum testen, die würd ich dir auch empfehlen, die sieht mir für weite Würfe noch geeigneter aus(79euro)... hat zwar nicht mehr Schnurfassung aber etwas dickeren Kern und konische spule, welche sicherlich für das abrollen der Schnur förderlich ist..

Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Ja so etwas in der ultegra xsb 5500 größe habe ich gesucht,sind die Spulen ca.gleich groß?? !Ist  die Ryobi Proskyer Pro auch für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet??


----------



## kerasounta (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Ja so etwas in der ultegra xsb 5500 größe habe ich gesucht,sind die Spulen ca.gleich groß?? !Ist  die Ryobi Proskyer Pro auch für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet??



Also ich denke das du die Ryobi auch mit geflchtener nutzen kannst...

ob die besonders dafür geeignet ist weiß ich nicht...

ich habe noch die Okuma Distance surf 80 gekauft (70 euro) die macht eigentlich den bstabilsten und besten eindruck von den Rollen unter 100 euro und hat nen verdammt großen Kern.

Die Ideale Brandungsrolle denke ich für wenig Teuros in Zeiten der finanzkrise :q
Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Jetzt bin ich ganz unsicher ,welche Rolle ich mir zulegen kann.Das Problem ist das hier bei mir in der gegend,die Rollen ich nicht in die hand nehmen kann ,weil keiner die hat:-(Gruß


----------



## kerasounta (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ganz unsicher ,welche Rolle ich mir zulegen kann.Das Problem ist das hier bei mir in der gegend,die Rollen ich nicht in die hand nehmen kann ,weil keiner die hat:-(Gruß



mach es so wie ich, kauf dir 2-3 Modelle online, guck sie dir an und die dir nicht gefallen einfach zurücksenden oder weiterverkaufen..

ich werde sicherlich erstmal alle behalten aber nach erstem Test 1-oder 2 Rollen wieder verkaufen... man merkt ziemlich schnell welche Rolle zur Rute und Wurfstil passt..

Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Kannst du mir das noch beantworten:
"Ja so etwas in der ultegra xsb 5500 größe habe ich gesucht,sind die Spulen ca.gleich groß??"


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das noch beantworten:
> "Ja so etwas in der ultegra xsb 5500 größe habe ich gesucht,sind die Spulen ca.gleich groß??"



Hi,

Ja.......sie sind in etwa Gleichgroß und ja sie sind fürs Brandeln geeignet.

Wenn es mit Geflechtschnüren losgehen soll ist es besser, aber nicht zwingend, wenn die Spulen aus Metall(Alu) bestehen.

gruß degl


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Wollte die Rollen zum Wolfsbarsch angeln haben ,muß sehr weit den Köder ca.30-50 gr werfen können.


----------



## kerasounta (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das noch beantworten:
> "Ja so etwas in der ultegra xsb 5500 größe habe ich gesucht,sind die Spulen ca.gleich groß??"



Jo !

wenn einer weiß was im Brandungskosmos los ist dann der Degl #6

Gruß


----------



## angelnmike (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Kauft nicht zu billig,dann könntet ihr vielleicht doppelt kaufen.Ich habe auch damals als ich noch mit normalen Rollen gefischt habe den Fehler gemacht und mir billige Spro gekauft,machten nen guten eindruck und hielten genau 5 mal zum Brandungsangeln.Kauft lieber Daiwa oder Shimano,da weiß man was man hat.Nur so ein Tip.


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Wollte die Rollen zum Wolfsbarsch angeln haben ,muß sehr weit den Köder ca.30-50 gr werfen können.



Meinst du Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch?............oder Brandungsangeln auf diese Fische?

gruß degl


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Kauft nicht zu billig,dann könntet ihr vielleicht doppelt kaufen.Ich habe auch damals als ich noch mit normalen Rollen gefischt habe den Fehler gemacht und mir billige Spro gekauft,machten nen guten eindruck und hielten genau 5 mal zum Brandungsangeln.Kauft lieber Daiwa oder Shimano,da weiß man was man hat.Nur so ein Tip.



Deshalb frage ich hier im Netz,was die Rollen so taugen??
Daiwa und Shimano kosten aber gut das dreifache:-((((


----------



## degl (1. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch#6
> 
> 
> Dann schau dich lieber nach einer guten Spinnrolle um so in der 4000er Grösse oder bei manchen Herstellern dann die 40er Grösse...........achte auf Salzwassertauglichkeit und gute Schnurverlegung
> ...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Wollte mir eine Penn Atlantis 7000 zum Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch kaufen und die Surfmaster 750 zum Spinn und leicht.Brandungsangeln kaufen.(die Surfmaster hat eine Weitwurfspule ,und ich hoffe das ich mit der weiter rauskomme wie mit der Penn,nur ob die das aushält??
Gruß


----------



## degl (3. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Wollte mir eine Penn Atlantis 7000 zum Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch kaufen und die Surfmaster 750 zum Spinn und leicht.Brandungsangeln kaufen.(die Surfmaster hat eine Weitwurfspule ,und ich hoffe das ich mit der weiter rauskomme wie mit der Penn,nur ob die das aushält??
> Gruß



Als Brandungsrolle .....ja

gruß degl


----------



## Delfin73 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Hier noch mein hoffentlich hilfreicher Senf dazu!!
In der Brandung SS3000 zum Spinnen empfehle ich Daiwa SS2600 oder ne Nummer kleiner SS1600 Das ist noch Qualität die ewig hält und gerade im Salzwasser sollta man nicht an 10 € umhergeizen. Ne günstigere aber zuverlässige Variante sind Penn-Slammer 360 bzw 260.
Bin Wochenende auch wieder an der Küste...
#h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. November 2011)

*AW: Penn Surfmaster 750 Weitwurfrolle-Erfahrung!!*

Danke #6


----------

